# The Unusual Junction West Lafayette, OH



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I was raised in the small town of Newcomerstown, OH. Just down the road is the Unusual Junction. The guy who started this had a few cars and two cabooses drug in and lined up. He turned these into some shops, and built his 'station'.

While visiting my family for Christmas, I stopped by and took some pictures. As a kid, it was a blast to visit. We'd get to walk through the train cars and the stores were oddball, including one full of crazy kid's toys.

Today, the stores aren't quite as kid oriented, but the station is much nicer. I'd like to go back through, but they weren't open Christmas day. 

I think I'm going to model this in my layout. This place is part of what started me loving trains.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice looking station. Great idea on your part to try to incorporate the grouping into your layout ... a great nostalgia tie-in!

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know if he's still there, but the guy who used to run it would walk around with a wooden train whistle and blow it. Then he would sing bawdy songs and flirt with the ladies. It was always fun.


----------

